# ENTP; experiencing emotion; WTH!?!?!



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

WorkingTitle said:


> Alright, sorry. I wasn't specific enough. I'm not saying I didn't think I had emotions before. I just saw them, almost like they were someone else's, and I was like, "Oh, hey, look at those." Now, I'm FEELING them. But, it's probably nothing. I'm 18. Just moved out. I changed jobs recently. I was mostly looking for confirmation that it's not unusual.


This still sounds like partial (unintented perhaps) suppression of emotions and them suddenly blowing up in your face. If it's just intense emotions, without interfering with your ability to live, then I would recommend to explore them and accept them for what they are. My experience is that the extreme aspect of it should be gone in a few months.


----------



## Dejune (Jan 27, 2013)

WorkingTitle said:


> Alright, sorry. I wasn't specific enough. I'm not saying I didn't think I had emotions before. I just saw them, almost like they were someone else's, and I was like, "Oh, hey, look at those." Now, I'm FEELING them. But, it's probably nothing. I'm 18. Just moved out. I changed jobs recently. I was mostly looking for confirmation that it's not unusual.


That sounds like at least a big part of the answer. I would also want to know about sleep. Insomnia, sleep apnea and other sleep problems cause havoc in a variety of ways including sharpening the intensity of our emotions and making them seem more out of control.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Ummmm, all types feel. If you don't feel, then you would be a sociopath lol. Just because someone has feelings doesn't make them a "feeler type" it seems like you have the wrong idea of MBTI. 

You may have some sort of depression and I would see a doctor and get it checked out. Good luck!


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

WorkingTitle said:


> For the passed few months, I've gone through a cycle of hope, disillusionment, and INTENSE anger/depression/irritability. I've spent countless hours looking for anything published on this for ENTPs. Everything I can find is just about how we don't understand and rarely experience our emotions. This has always been true for me, but not anymore.
> 
> I still don't feel "about things" like others seem to. My situational soullessness remains. It's just feeling, about nothing in particular. But, God, is it strong.
> 
> ...



Emotions = Feeling
This is a common misunderstanding. Jungian "Feeling" has very little to do with raw emotions. Everyone has emotions, and it isn't anything to do with type.

You can have very emotional 'T' types, and very unemotional 'F' types.

"Feeling" means something closer to "value judgement" in typology.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

As everybody else stated, must be stress. You're still young and some parts of your personality are appearing in front of you finally. I hope you will be okay soon 

For me, I get emotional when I am stuck in a Fi-Si loop (ennea 6 thing, I think, happens from time to time), which makes me irritable and very sad, overall when healthy I emote unconsciously but am insensitive to other's critique or attacks without a logical basis. About unemotional people - my flatmate is a INFP 9, I have never seen her mad or crying, even though we live in the same small room, but she's a bit more sensitive to stuff than me. Together we can appear like INTP and ESTJ because of common MBTI stereotypes. MBTI should be fixed greatly. 

So please, don't think you're broken. Seek for help if you need it.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Not understanding and rarely experiencing your emotions is *not* normal - I don't care what type you are. Nor is experiencing them from a distance, as if they belong to another person. Take this as a sign that you need to give your emotions more airtime. 

Emotions are a bit like water pushing up against a dam. If you keep trying to ignore them or push them aside, it will work for a time, but when the dam breaks, they will come rushing out with staggering force and you'll have no idea how to handle them because you've just been pushing them back the whole time.

And... even when you are handling your emotions well, they will *still* come out with staggering force sometimes. 

You are 18 - you've probably been repressing your emotions for years, for some reason or another. What the reason is probably doesn't matter at this point. What does matter is that you've moved out and you're going to need to learn how to handle yourself as an individual. Listening to your emotions is part of that.


----------



## reptilian (Aug 5, 2014)

WorkingTitle said:


> For the passed few months, I've gone through a cycle of hope, disillusionment, and INTENSE anger/depression/irritability. I


What you describe is emotion. People who have no or little emotions are some psychopaths, some sociopaths and some monks. It is realy hard not to feel. You dont tell us much more than you being a little bitch...

I recommend an audiobook: Prof Robert C. Solomon; Philosophy and the Intelligence of Emotions

Creative solutions:

Take ecstasy.
Fuck someone.
Change your routine.
Eat better.
Stop looking for a magic pill.
Stop trying to feel what others feel.
Take more time for urself.
Interact with new people, ur bored.
Sleep less or more.
And most important exercise.

Dont expect to be a happy little hipter flower girl. Thats reserved for ENFPs.


----------



## Awkwardacious (Aug 11, 2014)

Uhh...Just because your type is so famous for lacking feelings, doesn't mean you _don't have_ feelings.

If you don't have feelings, now THAT'S something to worry about.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Damn, I think ENTP realizes now that emotions are normal...let's stop ganging up on him, shall we?

It sounds to me like a mild depression due to change in life circumstances and stress.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

jkp said:


> What you describe is emotion. People who have no or little emotions are some psychopaths, some sociopaths and some monks. It is realy hard not to feel. You dont tell us much more than you being a little bitch...
> 
> I recommend an audiobook: Prof Robert C. Solomon; Philosophy and the Intelligence of Emotions
> 
> ...


Don't do drugs if you have depression. Especially don't do ecstasy. And ENFPs go through depression too, believe it or not.


----------



## MidnightPicnic (Dec 14, 2013)

The two ENTPs I know irl enjoy working out quite a bit. They seem to feel relaxed afterward. 
I am ENFJ. Having a high capacity to feel (the pain of others, heart-break etc) almost like a reflex is not fun, it can be intense and hopelessly unmanageable, & I can't imagine how it would be in the opposite spectrum, I see now it isn't an easy task to uphold either. How to comprehend processing and dealing with too-much/too-little emotion appears equally frustrating. 
I wish I could help you out here, but working out seems to be useful for other ENTPs, and it has helped me out too with the frustration of confusing/conflicting emotions and how to react to them, being physical providing a more clear mental state thereafter. You are such genius & insightful writers, maybe exert your feelings through journaling. Some of my favourite writings/monologues are by ENTPs - clever, funny and thought provoking. In the meantime, I hope these can make you laugh. Good luck.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

jkp said:


> Creative solutions:
> 
> *Take ecstasy.*
> Fuck someone.
> ...


Well, I lul'd
Guessing that was the point though. Hopefully.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

:/ Being a thinker doesn’t make you a heartless bastard. Of course you’d feel emotions every now and then, you’re human, not a robot.
I’ve looked that you’re from Gen Z, You're a teen so I think it has to do with hormones.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

WorkingTitle said:


> For the passed few months, I've gone through a cycle of hope, disillusionment, and INTENSE anger/depression/irritability. I've spent countless hours looking for anything published on this for ENTPs. Everything I can find is just about how we don't understand and rarely experience our emotions. This has always been true for me, but not anymore.
> 
> I still don't feel "about things" like others seem to. My situational soullessness remains. It's just feeling, about nothing in particular. But, God, is it strong.
> 
> ...


Were you under the impression that we don't have emotions?


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

OP will never live this thread title down...


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

Ksilva said:


> OP will never live this thread title down...


Haha! In his defense, I think about 90% of people on here still believe emotions = the Feeling function. And that Thinkers aren't emotional. Even most of the sites about typology online say this to some level. XD So it's an understandable error. 

And well, he can always join Typology Central, which is a better site anyway.


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

Satan Claus said:


> Ummmm, all types feel. If you don't feel, then you would be a sociopath lol. Just because someone has feelings doesn't make them a "feeler type" it seems like you have the wrong idea of MBTI.
> 
> You may have some sort of depression and I would see a doctor and get it checked out. Good luck!


Incorrect. Psychopaths/sociopaths feel emotions too -- even empathy, believe it or not, but only to a small amount. However, the fact still stands.


----------



## MidnightPicnic (Dec 14, 2013)

I am wondering if it isn't so much that he can't "feel" emotion, but rather that as he identifies some of them, he is simply having trouble identifying "with" them, as some may feel alien, or even alienating maybe. 
If this is the case, I don't think his situation is abnormal at all, we've all gone through this to varying degrees. He just needs an outlet. Once having deciphered particular emotions and allowing a healthy identification with them, I've noticed ENTPs particularly are amazing at harnessing them and not allowing emotions to control them. 😊
http://pleasebeniceto.me/2012/01/detective-entp-and-the-mystery-of-fi/
^Maybe this link might be helpful.^ It covers some things you may be able to relate to. Hope it helps!


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

MidnightPicnic said:


> I am wondering if it isn't so much that he can't "feel" emotion, but rather that as he identifies some of them, he is simply having trouble identifying "with" them, as some may feel alien, or even alienating maybe.
> If this is the case, I don't think his situation is abnormal at all, we've all gone through this to varying degrees. He just needs an outlet. Once having deciphered particular emotions and allowing a healthy identification with them, I've noticed ENTPs particularly are amazing at harnessing them and not allowing emotions to control them. 


Control!

Psh. If I haven't eaten in awhile, _watch out. :laughing: _

But, more seriously, it's kind of you to try to understand his confusion. I'm sure the entire point of the thread was a hidden cry for help, but the way it was set up left him wide open for criticism of his approach.


----------



## MidnightPicnic (Dec 14, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Control!
> 
> Psh. If I haven't eaten in awhile, _watch out. :laughing: _
> 
> But, more seriously, it's kind of you to try to understand his confusion. I'm sure the entire point of the thread was a hidden cry for help, but the way it was set up left him wide open for criticism of his approach.


Haha I could be wrong! Wouldn't be the first time  Just thought I'd throw in my two cents; whether it's useful or not is another story.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

MidnightPicnic said:


> Haha I could be wrong! Wouldn't be the first time  Just thought I'd throw in my two cents; whether it's useful or not is another story.


Well, I don't think you're wrong, at least.  I'd agree with your assessment of the situation. It's just unfortunate that it's being filtered through type rather than just saying, "Guys, I have feelz problems, please help." :laughing:


----------

